# VR6 sc build



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

There's three cars between my brother and I, 2 MK3 VRs, 1 supercharged, 1 turbo and a MKIV BT TDI. The SC car was up next for a mild build, the rings were starting to show their age and there was a lot of blowby. We got bored, decided there was an extra block in the shop and set it to be punched out to 83mm. Wiseco 9:1 pistons were ordered along with Eagle rods and a Bildon crank scraper, Autotech valve springs, lightweight lifters, DRC 268's and a TT downpipe. I made my own dual idler set up for the V1 charger and threw a MKIV gasket in the mix to raise the compression a little. And just to be different, the block was painted with Caterpillar yellow engine enamel. Plan is to run the 10 lb pulley until the engine breaks in and then up it to 15 psi with water/meth.
Sorry for the crappy pics, I'll get some better ones up

































Drilled and tapped the oil galleries on the front and rear of the block to accept a 3/8" NPT cap








Will get some bay shots up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## outbreakvw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: VR6 sc build (KubotaPowered)*

those pistons are nice looking. To bad they will never be seen.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VR6 sc build (KubotaPowered)*

Dyno'd today, 282whp/240wtq. Not too bad for a stage 1 setup.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: VR6 sc build (KubotaPowered)*

Nice numbers man, congrats!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet :thumbp:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

Thanks for the kind words! I am by no means a photographer, but what I lack in photo taking skills I make up for in the shop


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Supercharger on VR6 is fun









DRC 268 rocks ? Not easy to say, when you have a Vortec on I guess?


----------



## turbo toic (Aug 24, 2004)

i kno this a noob question but what does the crank scraper do and is it very importment to have it on a high horsepower motor or high reving motor or both lol


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (turbo toic)*

i was curious as well so i googled and found this


_Quote »_ What are some of the benefits?
· Less rotating mass for the engine to accelerate because of the removed oil
· Less loss of power because of excessive drag caused by the windage cloud
· Helps reduce engine damaging oil-foaming
· Helps avoid oil starvation by keeping the oil in the pan during hard braking and turning as well as during off-road driving
· Helps to cool critical engine parts by quickly returning heated oil to the sump
· Helps to prevent the cylinder walls from being overloaded with oil
· Can help with fuel efficiency


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

any pics of the crank scraper?


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Great build! What management are you running? C2 42 lbs? Snow MAF water meth?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

I don't have any pics of the bottomend with the scraper on it, I might have some of just the scraper. As for the tuning, its just C2 42# software and Bosch greentops, no water/meth yet. The Snow kit should show up next week sometime and then back to the dyno to get it dialed in.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Please post up the pics of the scraper, if you can find the pictures. thanks


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Stolen picture, couldn't find one on this bottom end


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Stolen picture, couldn't find one on this bottom end









Intresting


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

There's about .050 in clearance between the crank weights and crank position sensor wheel, pretty tight! I've noticed that right around 5000rpms, the cams give this engine a second wind and it pulls very hard till you let off.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

with the 268's/lowered comp what are your vac readings at idle


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

-13in/HG at idle


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for posting a pic of the scraper. I have one from crankscrapers.com so I just wanted to compare them, but they look practically identical.
Did you have to modify or grind any surfaces of the scraper for clearance, or just slap it in and torque it down?


----------



## mathias_rotrex (Oct 19, 2009)

I also use c2#42 file on my supercharged vr6, how are yours afr? my is pretty rich.
http://www.garaget.org/video/ek58lfxdqhol
If you dont want to have this video 
I will remove it.
This is with stock cams, 21psi.
Dont know if I dare to use bigger cams.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (mathias_rotrex)*

i like the video
i'm just guessing, but the cams would help out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Nothing was modified for it to work, just bolted it in and checked the clearance. AFR's are right on the money, around 12:1 at redline. Video is great, Rotrex chargers are money, wish we had better availability in the States.


----------



## mathias_rotrex (Oct 19, 2009)

282whp stage 1. Is that with 10psi?
Looking forward to see 15psi and water/meth.
Do you got a compressormap for the supercharger?
Nice sc build you got there!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mathias_rotrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mathias_rotrex* »_282whp stage 1. Is that with 10psi?
Looking forward to see 15psi and water/meth.
Do you got a compressormap for the supercharger?
Nice sc build you got there!

I don't have a map but I am sure that they are floating around on the internet, Vortech V1 S-trim. The boost just crosses the 10psi mark at redline.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

One of these bad boys would complete your build nice


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Ronnie stop teasing me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Not until you get one on your car


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Bump, time to join the 300whp crowd. Laid down 300hp right on the nose, 14psi on a V1 non-intercooled with methanol. Makes for a fun ride!


----------

